# Uneven surface to build Roubo on



## TheNewGuy (Oct 9, 2014)

Hello everyone,
I have a simple question. I am preparing to start building a Roubo style workbench for my shop. The problem that I know that I will run into is that I don't have a dead flat surface to glue the bench top up on. Any suggestions? The shop floor is far from level and the only workbench that I have right now is an old wavy thing that was here when I bought the house. What should I do?
Thanks


----------



## cutmantom (Feb 2, 2010)

sturdy sawhorses, some straight 2×4's, and a sheet of mdf, level the sawhorses and the surface should be plenty flat enough to build your bench, you might want to include adjustable feet on your bench to accommodate the uneven floor


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

Really sturdy sawhorses! A roubo top has to weigh a figurative ton! Glue it up in sections. Give yourself some wiggle room because no matter how flat the glue up surface you are probably going to get a bit of unevenness that will require some hand planing (or hefting it over to a cabinet shop for some drum sanding followed by some judicious card scraping). A roubo bench is a beautiful work of art to behold. Enjoy the process.


----------



## TheNewGuy (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I'm new to woodworking (about 6 months) and I am trying to get the necessities out of the way. Table saw, router table, some hand planes. I have acquired these I just don't have a decent bench to work on. I figured if I'm going to build a bench… I might as well do it right. Next tools on the list are 14" band saw, planer and drill press.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

My bench while not that quality is made with 6×6 posts and I incorporated levelers in the ends so I can level to any urface. I deep drilled a hole and counter sunk it, and never looked back.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/27P20/T-Nut-Levelers-4-pack.aspx


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Take a look at my work bench. It is an outfeed table, assembly table, clamping table and anything else you can think of. It is rock solid. Look closely at the pics and you will see my shop built levelling system. Simple and they work great.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/68635

Good luck. Welcome aboard.
Post some build pics. I like to read the pics.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Build you some nice saw horses to build your bench on. They are a great warm up project and you will use them many times after the bench is done.


----------



## TheNewGuy (Oct 9, 2014)

Saw horses were the first project that I did. Nice sturdy sawhorses.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

Have a look at this Paul Seller's video about laminating a bench top.
He does it in his garden which obviously is neither flat nor level.

There are 15 videos I think


----------

